# Homemade Goodness!



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I've seen a few nifty posts from people who are doing great things to either save money or the environment or just for fun. I thought it would be great if we could all share our projects and how/why we are doing these things. 

I'll go first. So I've been lucky enough to move into an area with a fantastic co-op. Every week I get fresh fruit and veg. all for the low price of $15. Last week I added on 40 pound case of apple, which I split with my brother-in-law. This week is tangerines, which we also split. Anyways, to make great use of the apples I made crock-pot apple butter and chunky apple sauce. Both went over quite well and I was able to keep the sugar very low (I've got medical issues and keep a low glycemic diet).

Future plans are to turn tangerines into alcohol with a little help from my friend vodka. First time for this, so that should be fun. Also plan on making candied orange, lemon, and tangerine peels. Again, a first. Although I'm on the low GI diet, I love candied peels and figure I can store them in the pantry for baking. I also plan on trying my hand at making Greek yogurt. Another first but I figure I've got this covered since the hubby is a microbiologist.  

So anyways, I'd love to know what you all are doing and why. My reasons are pretty simple, I've got dietary restrictions and I'm cheap.  Please share pictures and direction. Oh and although most of mine are going to lean toward food, I think all aspects of homemade are great.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I quilt. Supposedly it's cheaper than buying a blanket, but if you saw my stash..... well, it's not an inexpensive hobby. Periodically I do make a recycled quilt, from old cotton men's shirts, or hand-me-down fabrics from friends or family, or *gasp* even being strictly from my stash with no newly purchased fabrics.

I also knit tiny tiny baby hats for neo-natal wards at various hospitals (my own kids being 18, 20, & 21)

If you saw my Pinterest thing, well, my biggest board is about stuffed animals (745 free patterns and tutorials I have scoured the 'net for and I try really hard NOT to have duplicate pins.)... planning ahead a bit I know, but I'm collecting stuffed animal patterns so that when I have grandkids someday I can use some of my fabric stash to make baby toys. Another board holds pattern links for bibs, blankets, spit up pads, baby shoes, and baby clothes.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

This is a great thread. I think it helps even when we do the smallest bit, it all adds up.

We recently bought a food saver vacuum sealer and have been buying in bulk and freezing food - primarily beef. My husband also is doing a lot of baking - breads and such. A lot easier to control what goes into food when you make it at home. We've had a bread machine for 13+ years and make our own pizza dough... every Friday is pizza night.

Unfortunately we live in an area that doesn't have recycling. Before we moved here we were spoiled with being able to recycle almost everything so our actual trash output was pretty minimal. We also try hard to be water-wise. Growing up in Colorado in the 1970's was a learning experience with water shortages... which I guess they're facing again.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I quilt. Supposedly it's cheaper than buying a blanket, but if you saw my stash..... well, it's not an inexpensive hobby. Periodically I do make a recycled quilt, from old cotton men's shirts, or hand-me-down fabrics from friends or family, or *gasp* even being strictly from my stash with no newly purchased fabrics.
> 
> I also knit tiny tiny baby hats for neo-natal wards at various hospitals (my own kids being 18, 20, & 21)
> 
> If you saw my Pinterest thing, well, my biggest board is about stuffed animals (745 free patterns and tutorials I have scoured the 'net for and I try really hard NOT to have duplicate pins.)... planning ahead a bit I know, but I'm collecting stuffed animal patterns so that when I have grandkids someday I can use some of my fabric stash to make baby toys. Another board holds pattern links for bibs, blankets, spit up pads, baby shoes, and baby clothes.


I work in a hospital and our babies also get the little knit caps. They are so adorable! I can barely tie a knot in a string of yarn, so I admire anyone who can actually create beautiful and useful things from it. 

I have been on a baking kick lately. I made homemade bread a few weeks ago that turned out pretty good. It was the first time I've ever made an edible loaf of bread. Encouraged, I came home from work on Thursday and looked up recipes for dinner rolls. As dinner rolls, they sucked. lol. However, I turned them into monkey bread and sticky buns. They were awesome as that! (the original dough was too sweet for dinner rolls) I didn't take pictures of them though. Next time for sure!


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

I've been making my own laundry soap for about a year now.  It's cheap!  It costs about 12 dollars a batch to make and lasts 6-7 months for a family of four.
I've also made my own dishwasher detergent - but I'm not as happy with the results.  I've found a new recipe for making dishwasher detergent cubes on facebook that I might give a try when my other stuff runs out.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> I quilt. Supposedly it's cheaper than buying a blanket, but if you saw my stash..... well, it's not an inexpensive hobby. Periodically I do make a recycled quilt, from old cotton men's shirts, or hand-me-down fabrics from friends or family, or *gasp* even being strictly from my stash with no newly purchased fabrics.
> 
> I also knit tiny tiny baby hats for neo-natal wards at various hospitals (my own kids being 18, 20, & 21)
> 
> If you saw my Pinterest thing, well, my biggest board is about stuffed animals (745 free patterns and tutorials I have scoured the 'net for and I try really hard NOT to have duplicate pins.)... planning ahead a bit I know, but I'm collecting stuffed animal patterns so that when I have grandkids someday I can use some of my fabric stash to make baby toys. Another board holds pattern links for bibs, blankets, spit up pads, baby shoes, and baby clothes.


I've tried my hand at a few blanket since we used to live in Wisconsin. Have to agree, it's really not cheap. By the time I got the material, even on sale or clearance, it ended up being around 20. Not much a deal. I've thought about using old clothes but decided that quilting just isn't my thing and the clothes would find a better home in a donation box. 

I think that great about the knitting and stuffed animals. My mom has knit my kids several things and I've always gotten high praise for them. Best one was the pumpkin beanie. Went to the pumpkin patch with it and it's all people could talk about. 



R.A. Hobbs said:


> I've been making my own laundry soap for about a year now. It's cheap! It costs about 12 dollars a batch to make and lasts 6-7 months for a family of four.
> I've also made my own dishwasher detergent - but I'm not as happy with the results. I've found a new recipe for making dishwasher detergent cubes on facebook that I might give a try when my other stuff runs out.


I have several friends doing the laundry soap thing. Since my daughter is autistic and likes to dump soap, I've opted to not do any (we've had to resort to using purex 3-in-1 sheets). But I would like to know, do you think homemade works as well as store bought?


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> I've been making my own laundry soap for about a year now. It's cheap! It costs about 12 dollars a batch to make and lasts 6-7 months for a family of four.
> I've also made my own dishwasher detergent - but I'm not as happy with the results. I've found a new recipe for making dishwasher detergent cubes on facebook that I might give a try when my other stuff runs out.


I've been thinking of doing this due to allergies in the family. Where did you find the recipe you like?


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Annalog said:


> I've been thinking of doing this due to allergies in the family. Where did you find the recipe you like?


Hi Annalog! This web page has a couple of recipes - mostly just a variation of Arm and Hammer Washer Soda, Borax and Fels Naptha Bar soap.

And here's the dishwasher detergent cube recipe I was thinking of trying - http://thefrugalfind.com/how-to-make-homemade-dishwasher-detergent/


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I wonder if you can use the home made laundry detergent in a High Efficiency washer?
I saw the Duggards on Dr. Oz making it last week.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> But I would like to know, do you think homemade works as well as store bought?


Good question. I would prefer Tide over everything else if I wasn't on a tight budget. 
That said, the homemade stuff works best in warm water and if you don't dump too much in your wash. Too much in and clothes start feeling a little filmy. Personally, I use 3/4ths cup for a large load and it works just fine.

Other than my preference (probably nostalgic) for name brand Tide, I really don't see a difference. It deodorizes nicely and smells clean and as long as you don't use to much in your wash, the clothes feel the same. If you use a brand that protects clothes against color fading - this wont protect against that, of course. I pre-treat as I normally do, and keep an extra bottle of specialty name brand detergent just in case an item of clothing needs a little extra care.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Well it's good to know about the laundry detergent. I'll have to keep it on my maybe list for the future. Once we're way past the dumping.  

So the co-op had a great deal on strawberries. This Sat. I'll be picking up 3- 8 pound cases of strawberries. I'm keeping half of them. I figure 4 pounds will be for just eating around the house. The other 8 I'd like to can. So I'm planning on using very little sugar for this. Anyone have any experience canning strawberries?


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

kdawna said:


> I wonder if you can use the home made laundry detergent in a High Efficiency washer?
> I saw the Duggards on Dr. Oz making it last week.


This article _kind of_ addresses it - but look in the comment section. There are a few comments from people who have used them in HE washers. Hope that helps!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Homemade things I have made in the past, candles, soaps, lotions, lip balms, & I was a stamp demonstrator for a stamp/scrapbooking company.
Cooking, I love to cook, I like to make bread, but I love to cook just about everything.

I enjoy growing my own herbs for cooking.

We are great at do-it-yourself home repairs. I have laid Pergo flooring in 3 rooms of this house, 2 rooms of our former house, and 2 rooms of my sister-in-laws house. The first home we bought many many moons ago, had DARK gray linoleum glued to the bathroom walls, floor to ceiling. we removed it, re-drywalled because the glued pulled apart the drywall, and then pulled up the nasty matching wall-to-wall gray carpet (WHO THE HELL CARPETS a bathroom??) and tiled the floor. This was an indoor bathroom with no windows, and very inadequate lighting. We have installed ceiling fans, lighting, minor plumbing like sinks, and faucets, but I drew the line here in this house about 6 years ago when we found out the whole house had to be re-plumbed. Let a professional do that one because of A) the amount of work it involved, and B) I didn't want to have to deal with learning all of the housing codes involved. We had a contractor build the frame of our back deck, but we installed the floor for it and all of the uprights around the railing.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> I've been making my own laundry soap for about a year now. It's cheap! It costs about 12 dollars a batch to make and lasts 6-7 months for a family of four.
> I've also made my own dishwasher detergent - but I'm not as happy with the results. I've found a new recipe for making dishwasher detergent cubes on facebook that I might give a try when my other stuff runs out.


 I've given up entirely on homemade dishwasher detergent. It works fine for a bit then just... doesn't.  Homemade laundry detergent, I love and have been using for 2 years now, I'd guess. I use a powdered formula, just a tablespoon per load.

I also quilt a little - as noted, not the cheapest hobby out there - and have started baking bread. Sourdough is my current obsession. Which reminds me, I need to go feed my starter...

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Homemade things I have made in the past, candles, soaps, lotions, lip balms, & I was a stamp demonstrator for a stamp/scrapbooking company.
> Cooking, I love to cook, I like to make bread, but I love to cook just about everything.
> 
> I enjoy growing my own herbs for cooking.
> ...


I rented a house that had carpet in the bathroom and thought the same thing. As expected, the floor under was rotted and had to be replaces. Idiot landlord put in more carpet once he was finished. 

So what herbs are you growing? I'm in an apartment and have a few. Would have had more if our balcony got any sunlight. Currently it's sweet basil, cinnamon basil, thyme, rosemary, cilantro (which isn't looking so great). Also growing a jalapeno plant, cherry tomato, and a patio tomato (kind escapes me but it's a hybrid that's made for balcony life).

Anyone have any thoughts on how to deal with a ton of tangerines? The family loves eating them but I don't think we're going to use them all in time.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

My wife does a lot of shoplifting in order to save money. No, just kidding. We live on a farm, so we grow a great deal of our fruits and vegetables. This year, my 7-year-old and I are going to build a chicken coop and install about 3 chickens. Fresh eggs for the family and a good job for him...


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Trying my hand and Greek yogurt tonight. Can't wait to see how it turns out. It all seems so simple but the temps worry me a little. Never know unless you try I guess.


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Trying my hand and Greek yogurt tonight. Can't wait to see how it turns out. It all seems so simple but the temps worry me a little. Never know unless you try I guess.


How are you going about it? I've made yogurt in my crock pot. First time it curdled or cultured or whatever the word is, but didn't set. Second time I followed the directions a little more closely (including those temps) and it came out perfect. Haven't yet messed with straining it to get the thicker consistency.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## leigh7911 (Sep 16, 2011)

Christopher Bunn said:


> My wife does a lot of shoplifting in order to save money.


 THAT'S where I've gone wrong! (Or rather, right?!)
Seriously though, I kinda envy you. I wish I could garden and have chickens. Alas, we live in the suburbs. Although what's really stopping me is the dogs who'd see said garden and chickens as an all-you-can-eat buffet. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

leigh7911 said:


> How are you going about it? I've made yogurt in my crock pot. First time it curdled or cultured or whatever the word is, but didn't set. Second time I followed the directions a little more closely (including those temps) and it came out perfect. Haven't yet messed with straining it to get the thicker consistency.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


Oh I debated the crock pot but decided that my pantry was just the right temp (after I got a thermometer to check). So my mom actually makes Greek yogurt all the time so I had the added benefit of asking her all sorts of questions.

So the one I'm doing has 2 qts of milk, powder milk, & culture. My mom said, like you found out, temps are the _most_ important part of the "growing" process. We'll see how I did. Right now it's cooling on the counter. After it grows over night I can strain the whey. Seems to be pretty simple. Bought some cheese cloth. Just need to transfer it onto the cheese cloth and squeeze it. Then I let it drain for a few hours and it's ready to go in the fridge.

Found out the whey is great for tomato plants due to the calcium, so I'll be trying that out as well.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Oh I debated the crock pot but decided that my pantry was just the right temp (after I got a thermometer to check). So my mom actually makes Greek yogurt all the time so I had the added benefit of asking her all sorts of questions.
> 
> So the one I'm doing has 2 qts of milk, powder milk, & culture. My mom said, like you found out, temps are the _most_ important part of the "growing" process. We'll see how I did. Right now it's cooling on the counter. After it grows over night I can strain the whey. Seems to be pretty simple. Bought some cheese cloth. Just need to transfer it onto the cheese cloth and squeeze it. Then I let it drain for a few hours and it's ready to go in the fridge.
> 
> Found out the whey is great for tomato plants due to the calcium, so I'll be trying that out as well.


Very cool! Good luck! 
I never tried to make yogurt from scratch. The closest I got was buying a cheap plain yogurt and straining the excess water out of it for a thicker consistency. I can't wait to see how yours turns out.

Our next project at our house is a worm farm. Our hope is to feed our veggie and fruit scraps to the worms and in return they give us compost and compost tea that I'm going to try to sell on Craigslist. We'll see how that goes. 

Anyone have any experience with worm bins?


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Oh my mom was looking at worms for a bit. Love to know how that works out. We're planning on buying some land here in a few years and I've already started a list of things I want to do.

So the yogurt wasn't a full success. Boo. I think I need to let it set longer and that will make all the difference. It went for about 7 hrs but my mom suggesting going a full 24 hours. I also think I'm going to microwave the towel a few times during the process to keep it warm enough. So the end result right now is a slightly thinner normal yogurt. Should work just fine in curry or with butter chicken. I'm also betting it won't stop the kids from eating it.  

If it doesn't work the second time around, I'm going to think about buying a 2 quart yogurt maker. Even with the buy we'll still be staving money. Previously we were spending $10 a week on yogurt. Cost now is about $1.75 for 2 quarts. So if I bought the machine it would pay for itself after a couple months. Still hoping it works without spending the money.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> Oh my mom was looking at worms for a bit. Love to know how that works out. We're planning on buying some land here in a few years and I've already started a list of things I want to do.
> 
> So the yogurt wasn't a full success. Boo. I think I need to let it set longer and that will make all the difference. It went for about 7 hrs but my mom suggesting going a full 24 hours. I also think I'm going to microwave the towel a few times during the process to keep it warm enough. So the end result right now is a slightly thinner normal yogurt. Should work just fine in curry or with butter chicken. I'm also betting it won't stop the kids from eating it.
> 
> If it doesn't work the second time around, I'm going to think about buying a 2 quart yogurt maker. Even with the buy we'll still be staving money. Previously we were spending $10 a week on yogurt. Cost now is about $1.75 for 2 quarts. So if I bought the machine it would pay for itself after a couple months. Still hoping it works without spending the money.


I have a simple yogurt maker, which is really just an insulated outer container with a glass jar inside. I let it cure on a heating pad turned to low, to maintain an even temperature. The maker of my yogurt maker is Solait. I don't even know if it is made anymore. I tried an electric yogurt maker for a while, but my Solait seemed to work better. My babies are now in their 30's, but they had lots of homemade yogurt when they were little. We didn't know anything about Greek yogurt back then. I used the culture found in the health food store rather than using store bought yogurt as a culture.

Good luck with your yogurt!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

That's the kind my mom has! She was just talking about how great it is and the glass from them you can't find anymore. They are super cute. I would go with something like that but I worry that either the kids or the hubby will break it. I'm going to check around ebay and see what I can find. Hopefully this time around will go better. Anyone add vanilla extract or beans to it? I think you might be able to add the beans while heating the milk. Of course, it would make savory foods out but it might be fun to make a batch that way. 

Forgot to add, today I'm doing some muffin tin cooking. Saw an author who had a book about muffin tin cooking and it inspired me to do the same. Most of the recipes weren't ones I could use due to diet restrictions but some great ideas for sleep overs.   So today it's mini frittatas. Half with asparagus, onion, bacon and parm/asiago. Other half with onion, bacon, cheddar, and broccoli. I think they should freeze fairly well and be a great breakfast or lunch.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I've had the chance to remake the yogurt and after sitting out all night, have success! Yum! Still need to do something about the strainer. Cheese cloth just isn't cutting it but I guess that's what amazon is for. Also made some strawberry jam without pectin. Wasn't really the plan but I didn't have any and the kids wanted to make a smoothie out of the mashed strawberries we have. So the jam turned out really well but I'd suggest to not even bother trying it in the crock-pot. Thought I would save myself the trouble of doing it on the stove but ended up having to switch. Boo. It's a really basic one though. Mashed strawberries, sugar, lemon juice and lemon zest. Reduce on the stove to a soft jell. It's sweet (so not for me) but also super yummy. I'd really suggest trying it out.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Great thread!

We have a home orchard, and what we can't manage to eat quickly enough we preserve.  Some things I make: quince paste, crab-apple jelly, damson sauce, nectarine chutney. We also make cider using our own apples. Elderflower Fizz is a treat in early summer. We sometimes make wine from feijoas (which also make a delicious chutney).

DH took up bread-making a few months ago, and has made all our bread since. It's very good!

I knit and crochet. I used to sew a lot more than I do now, but I still do some.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good job on the yoghurt! About the jam, the last several batches of jam I have made have been without pectin. One thing to remember is that in this case, using bottled lemon juice is actually a better idea than fresh lemon juice. The amount of acid is more controllable.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I have toyed with making yogurt, but wasn't sure which yogurt maker to get. I just don't see myself successfully making yogurt long term with a heating pad. I would love to make vanilla Greek yogurt. I am interested in your project and any tips you'd like to share!

*Jane*, I need to research your yogurt maker.


----------



## skmaury (Apr 3, 2013)

I like foaming hand soap (it washes off more easily than straight up gel soap) but I don't like paying for what I know is mostly water with a bit of soap added.

I fill up my foaming soap dispenser 1/3 of the way with regular handsoap (Dial, Method, whatever you like but preferably one without "lotion" in it) and the rest with hot water.  Shake it up a bit, and you've just made your own foaming soap!  It saves me a lot of money and works great!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Jane917 said:


> Good job on the yoghurt! About the jam, the last several batches of jam I have made have been without pectin. One thing to remember is that in this case, using bottled lemon juice is actually a better idea than fresh lemon juice. The amount of acid is more controllable.


Thanks! I'll have to keep that in mind about the lemon juice. I just happened to have the lemons on hand but that does make sense. I bet I could use a touch of apple cider vinegar if I don't have the lemon juice.



skyblue said:


> I have toyed with making yogurt, but wasn't sure which yogurt maker to get. I just don't see myself successfully making yogurt long term with a heating pad. I would love to make vanilla Greek yogurt. I am interested in your project and any tips you'd like to share!
> 
> *Jane*, I need to research your yogurt maker.


Biggest tip I have is follow the heating directions. Also, I used about a cup of the powdered milk and it seems to thicken well. If you buy a maker, you won't have to worry so much about where you put it but everyone suggest ignoring the 8-12 hrs and go for 24 hrs. Really depends on what you are going for. With the Greek, the longer it sit, the thicker it is. I used the thinner first batch as a sort of dip/dressing. Little dill, salt and pepper. Was great over tomatoes and cucumber. 



skmaury said:


> I like foaming hand soap (it washes off more easily than straight up gel soap) but I don't like paying for what I know is mostly water with a bit of soap added.
> 
> I fill up my foaming soap dispenser 1/3 of the way with regular handsoap (Dial, Method, whatever you like but preferably one without "lotion" in it) and the rest with hot water. Shake it up a bit, and you've just made your own foaming soap! It saves me a lot of money and works great!


I used to do this and it does save money! Now we're a bar family since my daughter likes to pour things but maybe I'll give this a shot. She might really like the foam. 

Anyone make any bar soap? I've been thinking about it recently.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

I was getting all excited to make the homemade laundry soap but.... on the same website (Mother Nature Network - mnn.com) there was an article about avoiding the use of Borax http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-home/blogs/avoid-borax-in-your-green-cleaning-products which is a key component of homemade laundry soap. So, scratch that idea. .

The liquid hand soap is a great idea. Stretch out the soap as well as reusing the container.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I make lip balm and I made a batch of homemade laundry soap, so far we're happy w/ it, but not sure if I'll do it again.  I've done the bath bombs (or fizzies, depending on the company) and the kids love them in their bath (I ground up some oatmeal to make it even better for them).  I just made some homemade diaper rash cream (using zinc oxide I ordered off of amazon for about the cost of a tub of Desitin).  I also think about knitting every now and again.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

*Alle Meine Entchen*, I snorted out my coffee when I saw you comment about knitting to save money. With all I have invested in knitting needles and yarn (I am not even adding in the knitting books I own), my knitting has become a very expensive hobby! I figure each pair of socks I knit cost at least $20, not including the labor. Yes, I love them, but they are pretty funky. Granted, I love buying the best of yarn and search out independent spinners and dyers. But it ain't cheap!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Re: homemade soap.
From 1999 to 2004 I had a small hobbyist soap making enterprise. I started making it because my DS#2 had severe eczema and was allergic to all commercial soaps, even Ivory & Dove.

When we moved to Tx in 2004 I had a couple years worth of soap stocked up, so stopped making it. I still have all of the molds and my recipes, but when I looked into starting making it again about a year ago, it seems regulations about purchasing lye have changed since I stopped making it due to meth making. True soap making  needs lye, and with everything else going on in my life atm, it just wasn't worth it to me to deal with the hoops I'd have to jump through to start up again right now. Maybe after I finish school. I could go the M&P route, but I never liked M&P soap. 

about a week ago I actually had told DH that I thought I might be ready to put some of my molds onto craigslist.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Over the years, I've made many things from scratch. I usually stick to food products now, although I have sewn, crocheted, knitted, tatted, made macrame doilies (very, very delicate work), etc. I love to cook, so that's where my passion lies. I make my own mozzarella and ricotta, and am looking for other cheeses to try. (Mascarpone is supposed to be easy to make.) I live in the boondocks, and the closest stores that have a wide variety of "weird" products are 30-45 miles away, so I learned long ago to make things from scratch. I love to bake bread and other things, make my own pasta in many shapes, and am always looking for more things to try. (America's Test Kitchen has a couple of new cookbooks that have great ideas in them. One is _The D.I.Y Cookbook_ (stands for Do It Yourself), and highlights over a hundred of the things that the test kitchen cooks make from scratch when they are on their own time. The other is _The Science of Good Cooking_. I recommend both books to people who like to make their own food rather than use lots of processed foods.)

I have a blog that's just getting started, and I'll be posting about a lot of the things that I love to cook. Feel free to take a look at it. The URL is www.myeclecticrange.com (That's ECLECTIC, not ELECTRIC.) I have a lot of things on my Pinterest boards, as well. I'd love to take a look at Pinterest boards and blogs of yours, as well. My Pinterest name is cindy416. (You can also connect with me via my blog.)

I'm looking forward to the ideas and inspiration shared here. Great topic, by the way.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I made these for Easter. Calculating my costs which was about $7 worth of ingredients--with the pecans being about $3 worth of that, I'd say I saved a lot! A dozen of these at a bakery would probably set me back at least $20. I made the dough from a recipe on Allrecipes. It was recipe for dinner rolls, but as dinner rolls, I thought they were too sweet, so I made cinnamon rolls out of them. I made the caramel up on the fly, but they turned out really good, so I hope I remember it all.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I made these for Easter. Calculating my costs which was about $7 worth of ingredients--with the pecans being about $3 worth of that, I'd say I saved a lot! A dozen of these at a bakery would probably set me back at least $20. I made the dough from a recipe on Allrecipes. It was recipe for dinner rolls, but as dinner rolls, I thought they were too sweet, so I made cinnamon rolls out of them. I made the caramel up on the fly, but they turned out really good, so I hope I remember it all.


Yum! Those look great!


----------



## skmaury (Apr 3, 2013)

Those rolls look delicious!  I've recently tried my hand at baking bread (can't make sandwich turn out right, though!) with a breadmaker I "rescued" from a friend (as she would say).  It kneads it for me, handles a rise cycle, and then I take it out, form it, and let it have another rise before I bake!  I've tried garlic bread and pizza dough with good success.  It doesn't save me a ton of money at the grocery store, but it does save me time and money to drive out and get it since I don't usually know what's for dinner until 4 pm comes around...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> *Alle Meine Entchen*, I snorted out my coffee when I saw you comment about knitting to save money. With all I have invested in knitting needles and yarn (I am not even adding in the knitting books I own), my knitting has become a very expensive hobby! I figure each pair of socks I knit cost at least $20, not including the labor. Yes, I love them, but they are pretty funky. Granted, I love buying the best of yarn and search out independent spinners and dyers. But it ain't cheap!


So true, Jane! My daughter is an expert knitter as well and it is definitely an expensive hobby!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Oh those cinnamon rolls look great! About the only baking I tend to do is cookies and the dinner things. Sometime soon, I'd like to make hand pies again. I've got a heart press that I'm looking forward to playing with. Pizza dough is another I've made a few times. It's always fun to get the kids in on that.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

skmaury said:


> Those rolls look delicious! I've recently tried my hand at baking bread (can't make sandwich turn out right, though!) with a breadmaker I "rescued" from a friend (as she would say). It kneads it for me, handles a rise cycle, and then I take it out, form it, and let it have another rise before I bake! I've tried garlic bread and pizza dough with good success. It doesn't save me a ton of money at the grocery store, but it does save me time and money to drive out and get it since I don't usually know what's for dinner until 4 pm comes around...


Mmm...garlic bread sounds delicious. When I made those rolls, I only used half the dough. After kneading, I cut it in half and froze the unused half. I think I might try and make some donuts with them tonight or tomorrow. I bought the stuff to make a nice chocolate icing too. I have no idea if I froze them correctly though. Maybe I should have not kneaded it first or wrapped it differently. We shall see.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I was getting all excited to make the homemade laundry soap but.... on the same website (Mother Nature Network - mnn.com) there was an article about avoiding the use of Borax http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-home/blogs/avoid-borax-in-your-green-cleaning-products which is a key component of homemade laundry soap. So, scratch that idea. .


Thanks for pointing this out. If it's true, I'll have to find another alternative! There is quite a lively debate about this in the comments too. Time for research!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

leigh7911 said:


> THAT'S where I've gone wrong! (Or rather, right?!)
> Seriously though, I kinda envy you. I wish I could garden and have chickens. Alas, we live in the suburbs. Although what's really stopping me is the dogs who'd see said garden and chickens as an all-you-can-eat buffet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


My family farms for a living (veg row crop: lettuces, celery, broccoli, cauliflower), so this sort of thing is what we do seven days a week. We also grow a whole bunch of other stuff smaller scale on a little 15 acre plot: strawberries, corn, pumpkins, carrots, beets, chard, kale, rhubarb, green beans, snap peas, snow peas, artichokes, apples, pears, cucumbers, peppers, cantaloupe, watermelon, hard winter squashes, summer squashes, zucchini, tomatoes, various herbs, flowers...and some other stuff that I've probably forgotten about.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> I was getting all excited to make the homemade laundry soap but.... on the same website (Mother Nature Network - mnn.com) there was an article about avoiding the use of Borax http://www.mnn.com/your-home/at-home/blogs/avoid-borax-in-your-green-cleaning-products which is a key component of homemade laundry soap. So, scratch that idea. .
> 
> The liquid hand soap is a great idea. Stretch out the soap as well as reusing the container.


Okay, following up on the borax is toxic controversy...which I had no idea it was a controversy on the internets! But anyway, there are definitely two camps on this - one claims borax is so dangerous that it shouldn't be in your house - the other camp claims its as toxic as table salt. (which most everything is toxic to the human body if taken in enough quantities)

I suppose if a person was really concerned about digesting Borax, they should avoid the homemade dish-washing detergent recipes that use it. But using it for washing laundry, in my opinion seems pretty safe. Or at least as safe as any name brand detergent.

Here's a blog post where the author researched the safety of borax. http://www.crunchybetty.com/getting-to-the-bottom-of-borax-is-it-safe-or-not
I don't think the author is an expert in any way, but neither are most of the bloggers saying its dangerous. 

After reading both sides of the debate, I find myself comfortable with continuing using borax for homemade laundry detergent. But it's a personal decision and everyone has to decide what they are comfortable using around their family.

Cheers!


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Re: homemade soap.
> From 1999 to 2004 I had a small hobbyist soap making enterprise. I started making it because my DS#2 had severe eczema and was allergic to all commercial soaps, even Ivory & Dove.
> 
> When we moved to Tx in 2004 I had a couple years worth of soap stocked up, so stopped making it. I still have all of the molds and my recipes, but when I looked into starting making it again about a year ago, it seems regulations about purchasing lye have changed since I stopped making it due to meth making. True soap making needs lye, and with everything else going on in my life atm, it just wasn't worth it to me to deal with the hoops I'd have to jump through to start up again right now. Maybe after I finish school. I could go the M&P route, but I never liked M&P soap.
> ...


Wow, you are my long lost twin sister! I also started making soap in 1999. My husband had reactions to regular soap, and his skin did really well with my soap. And I, too, lost my lye supplier and haven't figured out a new source. I'm not totally out of lye, but I really curtailed my soap making because of that. My basement is full of brown bottles full of fragrance oils and all kinds of baggies with bath-and-body product ingredients. We had our water heater replaced, and I sort of expected the installer to call the drug cops on me!


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, it never occurred to me that you could make yogurt.  I think that I would like to try that.  I am not a cook, so I really need a yogurt maker, sweet and simple, can you recommend any in particular?

I'm kind of excited about the prospect of making my own yogurt.  I used to eat it all the time.

Any ideas?

Also, Green Thumb, really lovely leather covers.  I went to your site, really nice collection.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

As others have mentioned, Solait is a good brand. My mom got hers from ebay and loves it. I think it really depends on how much you plan on making and what kind you want to make. I was looking at the one on Costco that makes 2 quarts. In the end though, it's so simple that you really don't need anything fancy. Still going to have to heat the milk, cool it, add the culture and then store over night. Same if you have the containers or doing it without. Now the handy thing with the containers is the warmer they come in. Then you don't have to worry about temps over night. It's really fun and I've calculated the cost at about $.85 a quart. This week was even less ($.50).


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I will be making a lot.  I love yogurt and always hated the fact that it came in such a small container.  I just went to ebay looking for the Solait, but they do not have it.  In addition, I did a Google, and can't seem to locate it.  I found the Yolife Yogurt maker on ebay, and unless someone says anything negative about it, I will probably get that one since it has storage for making larger quantities. 

I am so excited about this, happy that you started this thread.  I think that I am a homemade person in my heart, even if not in reality.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Oh I was wrong about my moms. It's a Salton yogurt maker. Sorry about that. I'd say it shouldn't make too much a difference though. The one you mentioned has good reviews on amazon so go for it. 

I'm really glad people are chiming in on this thread. It's nice to have a place where we can bounce ideas off of. As someone else mentioned, pinterest is my main idea maker and thought it would be nice to get some feedback on some of my adventures.  Btw- I'm Bethany Beard on pinterest if anyone wants to add me. 

So aside from doing some major clean up around the house this week, I'm thinking of baking with my new almond flour. Temps are going to be in the 70's for a few days and it should be perfect. Any suggestions? I've considered buying a bread machine just so I won't have to do much (I'm all about saving money but it would be really simple to just buy the machine). You bread bakers, any thoughts on this? I'm going for a nice balance of time, money and making bread that is good for me. 

Also plan on buying the Magic Bullet so we can make smoothies.  Just tossed that in because it's fun.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> Oh I was wrong about my moms. It's a Salton yogurt maker. Sorry about that. I'd say it shouldn't make too much a difference though. The one you mentioned has good reviews on amazon so go for it.
> 
> I'm really glad people are chiming in on this thread. It's nice to have a place where we can bounce ideas off of. As someone else mentioned, pinterest is my main idea maker and thought it would be nice to get some feedback on some of my adventures.  Btw- I'm Bethany Beard on pinterest if anyone wants to add me.
> 
> ...


I'll find you on Pinterest, Bethany. I'm Cindy416.

I have a bread machine, but much prefer to make it using my KitchenAid. If you're looking for convenience and speed, you might love a bread machine.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks, R.A. Hobbs! Always good to take things from the internet with a grain of salt (no pun intended  ). I agree that anything can be dangerous/toxic/bad for you if taken in large quantities and not used for what was intended. 

We are big fans of bread machines. Hubby got me one 14+ years ago and we've used it to death! Every Friday is pizza night and we make dough. The delay feature is nice too. We wake up to warm cinnamon bread on Sunday mornings. Hubby has also started making individual loaves of french bread for pizzas too. Works out really well since my son only eats cheese pizza, hubby only eats sausage/pepperoni and I load on everything.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I'll find you on Pinterest, Bethany. I'm Cindy416.
> 
> I have a bread machine, but much prefer to make it using my KitchenAid. If you're looking for convenience and speed, you might love a bread machine.


That would be great! I was trying to find you but I have to admit, aside from pinning and facebook adding, I was having trouble finding people outside of facebook to add.

I actually had my KitchenAid in mind when posting this. I've done a little with homemade bread years ago but I do know the bread maker to be so easy. What I might do is buy one on craigslist. Then if I don't use it as much, I'm only out 15 or so. Does seem like it would come in handy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bethany, I dont see how you would regret finding an inexpensive bread machine to try out. I have a feeling you woukd love it.

I tried to find you on Pinterest, but there were several people
with your name. If you get a chance, please find me
at http://Pinterest.com/cindy416 . I'll follow you as soon as you follow
me. That way, I won't have to try to figure out which one you are. 

You can also find me on both Facebook and Pinterest by going to my blog (MyEclecticRange.com), and then click on the FB and/or Pinterest buttons in the right-hand column. (That's ECLECTIC, not electric.)


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> Oh I was wrong about my moms. It's a Salton yogurt maker. Sorry about that. I'd say it shouldn't make too much a difference though. The one you mentioned has good reviews on amazon so go for it.
> 
> I'm really glad people are chiming in on this thread. It's nice to have a place where we can bounce ideas off of. As someone else mentioned, pinterest is my main idea maker and thought it would be nice to get some feedback on some of my adventures.  Btw- I'm Bethany Beard on pinterest if anyone wants to add me.
> 
> ...


Bethany, I used to have a bread maker. In fact, I have had 2 or 3. Nowadays bread is so easy to make using the overnight method. I will PM you my super easy overnight no knead bread. I don't know how to post the whole document here.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Thanks Jane, that would be great! I think I will look around for a bread maker. Really looking forward to some homemade bread. 

Cindy, I've added you and added your blog the other day.  Here's mine if anyone is interested in adding me. http://pinterest.com/fayrlite/pins/


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

if you are into food, quilting, or stuffed animals (my pinterest boards with the most pins) you can find mine here: http://pinterest.com/elyssanda/boards/


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I used to make lye soap a few years ago, but I had to stop as its dangerous to do when you live in apartments. 

I also made a few buckets of laundry soap which was really easy to make, but I had to stop that one too as my water is on the hardest on the scale and it just kept building up. Now I use Charlie's soap and their hard water additive. Nothing I did with the home made stuff worked, gallons of vinegar, nothing. 

I bake my own bread. Like Jane917 I like doing the no knead bread from time to time. I also love making my english toasting bread that doesn't need a knead, but just a quick beating with a spoon. I don't have a mixer anymore. Its one of the fastest bread I can make when I run out of time. Only one rise. Its on the King Arthur website in the recipe section. 

I also make bavarian farmers breads and such. Even those I now make as no kneads. I do have a bread machine, really old and barely hanging on now,  but I only use it to knead, never to bake. I either free form after kneading or put it in a pan. 

I make some of my cleaners from scratch with Dr bronner soap, vinegar and baking soda. I buy baking soda by the large  13 pound bag. I also use squeeze bottles that I fill have with vinegar, half with water and then I add oils in it. Tea trea, pine, orange. Those are great cleaners for the kitchen to wipe down. I clean my cutting board with the tea tree one. 


I use the Bronner Sal Sud cleaner with 50 drops of tea tree in a spray bottle and that makes a disinfectant cleaner. 

I had to throw out all my crochet and stitching stuff. Cross stitch I can't do anymore because of my eyes and the crochet just kept taking over the house. There are only so many doilies you can place.  . I started doing that again when I quit smoking 13 years ago. Something to do with the hands.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> Thanks Jane, that would be great! I think I will look around for a bread maker. Really looking forward to some homemade bread.
> 
> Cindy, I've added you and added your blog the other day.  Here's mine if anyone is interested in adding me. http://pinterest.com/fayrlite/pins/


I found you, Bethany, and am now following you.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I am currently letting a loaf of bread rise.  I had a terrible migraine yesterday and DH gave all the bread to the kiddos last night, so I'm making some bread b/c I don't feel like going out in the bright, bright sun (I get migraine "hangovers" the day after my really bad ones) and since I don't have any bread, I thought I'd make some.  I know DH won't mind.


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I used to make lye soap a few years ago, but I had to stop as its dangerous to do when you live in apartments.
> 
> I also made a few buckets of laundry soap which was really easy to make, but I had to stop that one too as my water is on the hardest on the scale and it just kept building up. Now I use Charlie's soap and their hard water additive. Nothing I did with the home made stuff worked, gallons of vinegar, nothing.
> 
> ...


I use white vinegar for a lot of my general wiping down/cleaning but I never thought about adding oils to it. And I have a little bottle of tea tree oil I haven't used. Is there a particular brand of oil you would recommend?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

R.A. Hobbs said:


> I use white vinegar for a lot of my general wiping down/cleaning but I never thought about adding oils to it. And I have a little bottle of tea tree oil I haven't used. Is there a particular brand of oil you would recommend?


I try to get one that is pharmaceutical grade and from a good rep company. The one I am using right now is 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003II7BSU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Can't get it to show in link maker for some reason. This is a good one, just based on how it smells when I open the bottle up. It smells like its suppose to.

I also love using pine oils and balsam fir oils, orange, rosemary... I sprinkle them in the corners on the carpet in the closet. I currently have the NOW brand on those. I also use the cedarwood oil in the closet my hubby uses, he loves the smell. Rub it on small wooden blocks that are unfinished, or refresh some old cedar blocks. He puts those in the drawers.

Tea Tree oil is really powerful in killing bad stuff. Some don't like the smell, I do.

Another thing I do is use little ramekin thingies, or little ceramic cups and put in baking soda and then sprinkle in the oil of your choice. Orange, pine, Rosemary etc. Makes great room freshener. I use Clary Sage oil for relaxing and calming in the bathroom and living room. And anytime you can't smell the stuff anymore, just add more oils. Don't have to change out the baking soda for a long time.

I tried using those febreeze plug ins for a while and I couldn't breathe or stop coughing. Yikes my poor lungs.

For some oils I search for a while until I find the right one like Lavender. There are so many different ones out there that just don't smell right.

Oh, and frankincense oil I put on stuff that doesn't belong on my skin. Moles and such. I know I know, TMI 
I get therapeutic grade on that. Its expensive now. I think its getting rare.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Love adding oils to baking soda! It's a fantastic idea. When I had cats I used to use it on my carpet before I would vacuum and it worked great.

I was sad to find out that using almond flour to bake bread just doesn't work well. Great for sweeter treats but just not bread. So I'm still tossing around the idea of bread. Currently we buy great homemade bread through our co-op for about $2 a loaf. Typically it's whole grain or rye and wonderful. But I'm still thinking on the bread maker.

My new project is making mozzarella cheese. The link below makes it seem so simple and once I but the initial ingredients, it's super cheap. The hubby is really excited since he's a cheese man.

http://heart-hands-home.blogspot.com/2011/01/homemade-mozzarella-cheese.html

Sounds like fun! Hopefully I'll figure out how to post pictures on here to show my work.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> My new project is making mozzarella cheese. The link below makes it seem so simple and once I but the initial ingredients, it's super cheap. The hubby is really excited since he's a cheese man.
> 
> http://heart-hands-home.blogspot.com/2011/01/homemade-mozzarella-cheese.html
> 
> Sounds like fun! Hopefully I'll figure out how to post pictures on here to show my work.


I love making mozzarella cheese. It only takes about 30 minutes. I started by getting the hard-to-find things online at www.leeners.com. Eventually, I was able to find a source in Kansas City. I haven't made m9zzarella for awhile, but will once the weather gets warmer. If you try pulling the cheese, but have trouble, put it back in the warm whey for a few seconds.

Have fun!


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I love making mozzarella cheese. It only takes about 30 minutes. I started by getting the hard-to-find things online at www.leeners.com. Eventually, I was able to find a source in Kansas City. I haven't made m9zzarella for awhile, but will once the weather gets warmer. If you try pulling the cheese, but have trouble, put it back in the warm whey for a few seconds.
> 
> Have fun!


Thanks for the pulling tip and I'll check out that site. Amazon seems to have everything but I'm all about a good deal. Have you tried making any other cheeses? My mom likes to make the softer ones and I've thought I might try ricotta and mascarpone. If it is as easy as the mozzarella, then I'm game to give it a try.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> Thanks for the pulling tip and I'll check out that site. Amazon seems to have everything but I'm all about a good deal. Have you tried making any other cheeses? My mom likes to make the softer ones and I've thought I might try ricotta and mascarpone. If it is as easy as the mozzarella, then I'm game to give it a try.


I received a Williams-Sonoma catalog that had lots of artisnal items in it, and a mozzarella kit that makes 10 batches was available for about $25, which isn't a bad price. Here's the link: http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/8211062/?catalogId=44&bnrid=3120901&cm_ven=Google_PLA&cm_cat=Agrarian&cm_pla=DIY_&_Homemade_Kits&cm_ite=DIY_Cheese-Making_Kit%2C_Mozzarella/Ricotta_|_Williams-Sonoma&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=31-117684090-2

Ricotta is supposed to be made from the leftover curds and whey that remain after mozzarella is made, but I've never done that, usually because of a time factor. I know that you can make ricotta and mascarpone very easily from start to finish, and I'm planning to do that this summer after I get out of school. I'd like to try my hand at a soft cheese (like Brie) sometime, as well as a cheddar or blue.

I took a class in cheesemaking from some people who raise goats near Kansas City. The class was very interesting, but the people who put it on don't sell their goats' milk because they use nearly all of it in their cheesemaking business. I'd love to find a source for goats' milk, though, as my daughters love goat cheese, and have gotten me hooked on it, as well.

It's great to have this thread going. I have a lot of friends and family who can't believe that I like to make homemade crackers, bagels, cheese, etc., and you all like to do those things, too, so I feel as if we have a lot in common.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

This is interesting thread. The only thing we make at home is yogurt. So we can use nonfat or selective fat content milk.

I would like to grow organic veges and fruits at home. All because it is healthy. I do have some fruit tress but no veges yet...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I made homemade lemon sorbet yesterday! It was a little strong but good (my youngest got a spoonful after playing outside yesterday to help cool him down. It was his first exposure to lemon and he did not like it!) and my daughter followed me around the house screaming for ice cream! I don't have an ice cream maker, so I searched pintrest for a really easy recipe. This one fit the bill and since it was so blazing hot for April yesterday, it was nice to have something tart and cold for dessert (we paired it w/ orange cream ice cream and it went really well together).









1 1/2 cups sugar
1 1/2 cups water
1 tablespoon Meyer lemon zest
1 cup Meyer lemon (or regular lemon juice)
Instructions

In a small saucepan, bring sugar and the water to boiling, stirring to dissolve sugar. Stir in the 1 tablespoon lemon zest and the lemon juice. Pour lemon mixture into the bowl of a 1-quart ice cream maker. Freeze according to ice cream maker's instructions (approximately 25-30 minutes). Transfer to a container; ripen in freezer for 4 hours. Let stand at room temperature for 5 minutes before serving.

If you don't have an ice cream maker, then you have to stir it every now and again. The stiring helps keep the ice crystals small (or some magic like that)


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

When making mozzarella, you'll have the best (tastiest) results using whole milk. I usually used 1% or 2%, but saw a mozzarella cheese taste test done by America's Test Kitchen, and Jack Bishop pointed out to Christopher Kimball that there is very little difference nutritionally in lower fat (part-skim) mozzarella and the whole milk variety, yet the whole milk kind melts much better and has a smoother taste. I looked up both kinds in my Weight Watchers online guide, and found that both have the same Points Plus value (the amount that we "count" on the program.) That said, I think my next batch will be made with whole milk. I might have more small curds left for ricotta if I use whole milk. Not sure, though.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Cindy- I love goat cheese! When we were in Wisconsin I used to buy it often. I was actually just thinking I'd like to add goat cheese to my list of things to try and make. Just hoping that I can find a supplier for this but we'll see. Thanks for the 2% tip on the cheese. I am actually trying 1% for my yogurt today but might just buy 2% for both. I agree with you on the thread. Other than my mom and an odd friend, no one seems to be into this. They all think it's cool some of the things I'm trying but look at me like I'm from Mars because I want to make my own yogurt. Or sew a couple dresses. Or bake my own stuff. Anyways, it's great to have people to bounce ideas off of and share tips. 

*DrDLN*- There is so much I want to do when we buy a house. I've never been much into gardening but I am seeing the benefits of having a mother who has always gardened. Besides having a decent garden when we buy, I'd love to get some chickens for eggs and have an orchard. I've already started pricing up things and tucking them away for a few years. Just so much you can do!

Alle- Love the sorbet! We've been making slushies and after I buy The Magic Bullet, smoothies but I hadn't though of sorbet. What sort of ice-cream maker do you have? My next buy after the Bullet is a Donvier hand crank. My mom has had hers for years and they are about $20 on ebay. Think it's not a bad idea at all. I've been leaning more on the custard side of things since cream is so high in calories. Anyways, it just seems crazy for us to live in Arizona and not make ice-cream (or something of the sort).


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

Bethany B. said:


> Alle- Love the sorbet! We've been making slushies and after I buy The Magic Bullet, smoothies but I hadn't though of sorbet. What sort of ice-cream maker do you have? My next buy after the Bullet is a Donvier hand crank. My mom has had hers for years and they are about $20 on ebay. Think it's not a bad idea at all. I've been leaning more on the custard side of things since cream is so high in calories. Anyways, it just seems crazy for us to live in Arizona and not make ice-cream (or something of the sort).


I don't have one, I just stirred it often (and tasted) and it turned out great. My next attempt w sorbet is going to be green apple sorbet (something I loved in Germany, but can't find where I live)


----------



## R.A. Hobbs (Jun 6, 2011)

Atunah said:


> I try to get one that is pharmaceutical grade and from a good rep company. The one I am using right now is
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003II7BSU/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Can't get it to show in link maker for some reason. This is a good one, just based on how it smells when I open the bottle up. It smells like its suppose to.
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Bethany, the lower fat milk you use, the more tangy your yogurt will be. I only buy fat free yogurt and have only made lower fat versions.  As for goat milk, I think that Trader Joe's sells it. My daughters live near a TJ's, so I'll have to have them bring some home. If they know that goat cheese is in their future, they'll be more than happy to bring me some.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Been a little busy this past week. Over the weekend I spent entirely too much time at my brother-in-law's house. Saturday we did our monthly freezer mom cooking party. On Sunday we processed 75 pounds of tomatoes into hot/mild salsa and some jars of pasta sauce. Everything turned out great but I'm still exhausted from it all. 

So I've finally gotten in everything I need to make mozzarella. Plan on making it tomorrow for pizza Friday. Kids are going to be so excited. Picked up a nearly new breadmaker at Goodwill the other day for $10. Figured even if it gave out after a bit, it would still be worth it. I'm thinking I'll make the pizza dough in that since I don't have a gas stove and rising dough can be a bit of a pill.  

Had a bit of luck through the co-op. I was able to order a half gallon of coconut oil for $20 (which, according to friends, is a great deal). I really thought to get it for my daughter. She's bi-racial and I know a number of the products we use have coconut oil. But now I've had the chance to look into making bar soap and might be interested. My mom has some serious concerns with lye and the kids. Anyone have a lot of experience with this? Is it best to do this in the garage? It might be that I have to wait until we buy a home and can get a work shop going.

Last project, and the easiest of the bunch. I'm going to make some orange oil. Getting another case of oranges through the co-op and found and easy recipe to make orange oil. Basically dry them. Chop them. Toss in a jar with alcohol (like wood alcohol or cheap vodka). Shake from time to time. Longer it sits, more oil I get. When finished, strain. Cover jar with plastic wrap and poke holes. Vodka evaporates and oil is left. Planning on putting in some baking soda to make the bathroom smell good. Thanks for that tip! 

So what do others have planned?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

If you work with lye, make sure no pets or kids are near or can get into the area as you are working with it. Wear good gloves that go up high and long sleeves. As little skin exposed as possible. Wear safety goggles. The ones that leave no open areas I mean. With a seal. 
I did it in a 350 sq ft apartment. But I have no kids and had no pets at the time. I planned and laid everything out as I went along. I had to do it on the floor next to the front door as I had no space. A garage or utility room would have been great for me. A sturdy table would have made it easier too. I live in a bigger apartment now, but there is just no way I can do it here. If I ever get lucky enough to live in a house before I die, I will do it again. If I can get the lye at that point that is. I don't even know if they sell it in TX. Last time I did it I was in Oklahoma and they sold it on the regular shelf next to the drain cleaners.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Hummm. I have a decent sized garage but maybe I'll wait until I buy a house and have a workshop. Then I can make sure the kids don't stand a chance of getting into it. It looks so fun to do.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Also, make sure the soapmaking area is WELL ventilated. I usually kept 2 box fans (pointed away from me so as not to make the lye airborne) going in my space when I was crafting.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, I finally ordered the Yolife yogurt maker.  Really excited about it.  Can't wait till it arrives.  Next, I think I will get a bread maker.  I'm having visions of raisin bread dancing in my head!


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

Two years ago I learned how to create wire wrapped jewelry. I love to wear my creations with my traditional African outfits. I can get carried away for hours.

I also LOVE creating elements for digital scrapbooking. You can see some of them here: http://tangidesigns.blogspot.co.at/?m=0

I wish I had more time for designing, though. With writing, my Master's, and baby on the way, there's not much time left.


----------



## Liz Davis (Dec 10, 2011)

MaryMcDonald said:


> I made these for Easter. Calculating my costs which was about $7 worth of ingredients--with the pecans being about $3 worth of that, I'd say I saved a lot! A dozen of these at a bakery would probably set me back at least $20. I made the dough from a recipe on Allrecipes. It was recipe for dinner rolls, but as dinner rolls, I thought they were too sweet, so I made cinnamon rolls out of them. I made the caramel up on the fly, but they turned out really good, so I hope I remember it all.


Those look very delicious. I don't 
have a sweet tooth but my husband does. So, lately I've been baking a lot for him. I just love how random ingredients can come together to create a sweet miracle.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just found this post and am fascinated by everyone's creativity. 
We have been in the process of cleaning out our garage from 25 years of junk and have had to recycle a lot of cleaning products. Because I don't want to accumulate this stuff anymore, I was really thrilled to see this Kindle freebie this week. I have only browsed through it so far but it looks like it will be just what I need. If I can buy a few ingredients and make my own cleaners, I am totally doing it.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Lee44 said:


> Well, I finally ordered the Yolife yogurt maker. Really excited about it. Can't wait till it arrives. Next, I think I will get a bread maker. I'm having visions of raisin bread dancing in my head!


That's great! Have fun making the yogurt.  I actually bought a bread maker and then decided to go paleo. Doh! Oh well. The kids are still eating bread so I can make stuff for them. Raisin bread sound yummy.



Liz Davis said:


> With writing, my Master's, and baby on the way, there's not much time left.


I feel that. I find that I can go on 5 hours quite well. Anything less and I'm useless.  
My daughter and I just started making earrings. She's wears clip on's and I thought it would be fun. _Mostly_ she has done well. She's very autistic so I keep hoping that she's really take to it. A hobby like this would be good for her.



Tripp said:


> I just found this post and am fascinated by everyone's creativity.
> We have been in the process of cleaning out our garage from 25 years of junk and have had to recycle a lot of cleaning products. Because I don't want to accumulate this stuff anymore, I was really thrilled to see this Kindle freebie this week. I have only browsed through it so far but it looks like it will be just what I need. If I can buy a few ingredients and make my own cleaners, I am totally doing it.


I hadn't noticed this book but I'll have to check it out. I've switched over to less chemical based products for 2 reasons. One, my daughter like to pour and I worry she will get it on her and two, I'm sick of wasting money. So far I'm using a vinegar/peroxide carpet spray. Bought a Costco size bag of baking soda. Great for cleaning the toilet. Also spayed a bad patch of carpet, sprinkled baking soda and let it dry. Vacuumed it up and it looked like new.

Still making my orange oil. Tomorrow I pour out the peals and let the alcohol evaporate. Hopefully I'll have oil left. 
Brother-in-law and I went in together on a dehydrator. Right now we're getting a ton of apricots so I've dried a few and made fruit leather out of some. Both were a hit with the kids. Now I'm determined to dehydrate everything I can.


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

You should find several equal sized metal framed window screens, and make a solar dehydrator. All you need is a simple 2X2 box frame which the screens fit into. Separate the screens using wooden slides on the sides of the box frame, spacing the screens six inches apart. Cover the wooden f=framwork on the outside with cat-proof window screen, and make a door using another screen. 

These dehydrators work quite well, and allow you to have your fruit and veggies all year long. Buy your fruit once, dehydrate, and then store the dehydrated product in a dry container.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, I finally got my yogurt maker.  The machine was on backorder.  I will probably look at the box for a week, open it and look at the yogurt maker for a few more days.  I don't open things quickly, for some reason.  So at this rate, I should be able to report back in about two weeks about my, hopefully, successful first batch of yogurt.

I would never have considered getting a yogurt maker had it not been for the discussion in this thread, so I feel a report back is required.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

Lee44 said:


> Well, I finally got my yogurt maker. The machine was on backorder. I will probably look at the box for a week, open it and look at the yogurt maker for a few more days. I don't open things quickly, for some reason. So at this rate, I should be able to report back in about two weeks about my, hopefully, successful first batch of yogurt.
> 
> I would never have considered getting a yogurt maker had it not been for the discussion in this thread, so I feel a report back is required.


Glad you did.  Let us know how the yogurt maker works for you.

With the kids both home this month, most of my projects have to do with the kids. Lots of paleo baking going on. Found a good one for pancakes and banana bread muffins. Both are pretty tasty and you can't even tell there's no flour.

Next project is an indoor camp-out. We would love to take the kids on a real camp out but autistic kids wander, making camping a big risk for us. So I'm going to make these really cute pup tents and buy a s'more maker from amazon. 

Here's the link to Lowes for the tent. Check out all the other awesome projects available. 
http://www.lowes.com/creative-ideas/kids-and-baby/kids-drop-cloth-play-tent/project


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I simply love the tents!  I think kids love camping no matter where you go.  Those tents are so easy and cool looking.  The idea of doing something fun and different is what matters.  Sounds like great fun.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

I just love pinterest! I've found so many fun things to do this summer and I totally agree. The fun of summer is doing things you don't normally do. We're getting in lot of cooking, drive-in movies (we are lucky enough to live somewhere that has them year round but in the summer we get to take advantage of the Tuesday discount, double feature @ 10.50 for a family of 4), swimming, fun crafts and yummy snacks.   It's been a blast so far but I'm still looking forward to school starting again.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't think that pinterest would be where you get ideas about things to do.  Interesting.  I'll have to look at it in a different way.

Do you know that I have never gone to a drive in movie!  I think that I have only seen one once (the movie was not showing, and it was possibly not operational), wow!  I would love to do that at least once.  I am going to have to look into that.  It must be so much fun.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Don't forget to check out your local library. They'll often have fun summer programs for kids & families. Not only to keep the kids reading but to entertain them. And it's usually free.


----------



## Not Here (May 23, 2011)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Don't forget to check out your local library. They'll often have fun summer programs for kids & families. Not only to keep the kids reading but to entertain them. And it's usually free.


I would love, love, love to do some of the programs at the library but most just aren't equipped to deal with my daughter. She's severely autistic and makes a ton of noise. My son is a champ when it comes to reading though. He's 4 and already reading on a 1st grade level. So we've been flying through the books.



Lee44 said:


> I wouldn't think that pinterest would be where you get ideas about things to do. Interesting. I'll have to look at it in a different way.
> 
> Do you know that I have never gone to a drive in movie! I think that I have only seen one once (the movie was not showing, and it was possibly not operational), wow! I would love to do that at least once. I am going to have to look into that. It must be so much fun.


Pinterest is fantastic for those sorts of things. I've been able to find some really fun crafts as well as projects to do. Of course, most of my stuff is therapy centered but I've found tons that any kid can do. 

You should absolutely go to the drive in! It's so much fun. We always get lots of junk food and play with glow stick.  Usually by the second movie the kids are snuggled in the back sleeping so my husband and I get some quiet time.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Well, I still have not made yogurt.  I thought that the yogurt starter was in the box with the maker.  I had to order it separately, which meant that I had to figure out what the best kind for me to get would be.  Hopefully, I have made a good choice and will be able to make my yogurt next week.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Freeze dried yogurt starter, it is supposed to contain the "good bacteria" probiotics needed to make yogurt.  I guess it is the yogurt cultures.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

in my *cough* spare time over the last couple of months, I have been making pincushions from stuffed animal patterns. I just uploaded some of the pics to my Pinterest board for my crafting. 
http://pinterest.com/elyssanda/my-crafting/

















I'm having a problem putting the pics here.

Oh the bowtie quilt they are on is one my great grandmother and her two sisters made.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I visited your board.  I love the cat.  So cute!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

ok. I got fed up with linking via Pinterest. I uploaded them to my photobucket. That, I know how to use.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love your pincushions!


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

I bake my own bread in my Breadman bread maker.  I can not get Wonder Bread so I make my own.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I make gifts via crochet with yarn that I buy on same (100% cotton preferably).
I made this eleventh doctor for myself. Was intended as a gift but I cannot depart from him








For school I have been binding my own notebooks with my staples arc system.

Instead of regular pens, I use fountain pens (half of which are made with biodegradable risin) with pH neural bottled ink to refill. (I go through about 2-4 ounces a year)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

I wouldn't part with the crocheted doll either!  So cute.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Another crocheted amigurumi/doll. It is toothless from "how to train a dragon" another gift I could not depart from. I promise I will make another....for bestie. And Kelly's turtle

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Last summer I bought a Breadman,it bakes great bread and only needs flour I use King Arthur Brand,oil,water,Sugar,yeast and salt.  The bread is so tasty and no junk they put in store bought bread.  I paid about $59.00 plus tax for the bread machine. Already saved what I would spend on bread.  I make dough and even make my own hamburger and hotdog rolls.  Lately I am experimenting more,adding cinamom,raisins,nuts and dried fruits.  It is so good.  I also started making my own soda,have the soda stream.  It is a aquired taste but not bad with ice. Pennies for a drink,no filling land filles and lugging heavy bottles home.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I've a few more pincushions to share. 
          

The last one is a small emery filled biscornu sitting on top of the much larger biscofleur. Both were made with 2 inch squares, one had just 2 parts, one had 15.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

I want to make home made mini sized old fashioned NY style bagels (boiled then baked to get the right crisp exterior/chewy interior).

I can get mini bagels but they're always plain. I like the different flavours, but the bagels are huge.

I figured if I made my own I can make several types (egg, pumpernickel, rye, etc) and make them mini sized.

I have a good recipe to follow, just need the time to try it. Lol


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LBrent said:


> I want to make home made mini sized old fashioned NY style bagels (boiled then baked to get the right crisp exterior/chewy interior).
> 
> I can get mini bagels but they're always plain. I like the different flavours, but the bagels are huge.
> 
> ...


I used to make bagels a lot. I've been thinking about making them again because bagels are way too big. Homemade ones are delicious. I am going to make English muffins again, too.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Cindy416 said:


> I used to make bagels a lot. I've been thinking about making them again because bagels are way too big. Homemade ones are delicious. I am going to make English muffins again, too.


Yes! I think they're way too big too. And to only make plain minis in the bagel shops is so boring. A mini is the perfect size for my needs. Peter Reinhart (?) has a good basic recipe that can be adapted to make a variety of bagels.

Home made English muffins sound yummy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

LBrent said:


> Yes! I think they're way too big too. And to only make plain minis in the bagel shops is so boring. A mini is the perfect size for my needs. Peter Reinhart (?) has a good basic recipe that can be adapted to make a variety of bagels.
> 
> Home made English muffins sound yummy.


Homemade English muffins are really good. I used to use tuna cans with the bottom and top lids removed as English muffin rings, but the tuna cans that I get today have different bottoms than the old-fashioned ones. I ordered English muffin rings from Amazon, and they are waiting to be used. I have to dig up my recipe once again.


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> Homemade English muffins are really good. I used to use tuna cans with the bottom and top lids removed as English muffin rings, but the tuna cans that I get today have different bottoms than the old-fashioned ones. I ordered English muffin rings from Amazon, and they are waiting to be used. I have to dig up my recipe once again.


Can you share your recipe?


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

What a good idea for a post!

Is anybody making kefir instead of (or as well as) yogurt? I discovered second ferments a while back and love an orange/vanilla combination. But I'm always looking for new combinations.

I also made my own laundry detergent for years (until we moved and just haven't got back to it.) and started adding one container of additive free (? Can't remember if it was additive free but it had a lot less junk in it.) commercial detergent to my homemade and was really pleased with how it worked plus I was still saving a lot of money over just using the additive free version.

I'm a big fan of 'no poo' too but I do miss the yummy scent of shampoo and conditioner. (I don't miss the yucky ingredients though.)

I love homemade english muffins, and just about any homemade bread, but we've tried to limit our gluten consumption so I don't make those things nearly as often as I used to.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

cork_dork_mom said:


> Can you share your recipe?


I will as soon as I locate it. I'll find another one that's similar if I can find the original,


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

pauldude000 said:


> You should find several equal sized metal framed window screens, and make a solar dehydrator. All you need is a simple 2X2 box frame which the screens fit into. Separate the screens using wooden slides on the sides of the box frame, spacing the screens six inches apart. Cover the wooden f=framwork on the outside with cat-proof window screen, and make a door using another screen.
> 
> These dehydrators work quite well, and allow you to have your fruit and veggies all year long.


THAT is a brilliant idea. And THIS is a brilliant thread.

My husband and I grew up in farmington farmville where farm families farm their farmland to sustain their farms. Early in our marriage, we thought we wanted to get as far away from that as possible. It didn't last long. After giving a few years to an attempt at suburban life, we rented out our place and moved to an old farmhouse in the foothills. Now, every chance we get, we take a few more steps toward the same self-sufficiency we were raised on. We have apple, apricot, peach, cherry, and plum trees. We garden. (And garden... and garden...) We raise alfalfa to sustain our bees and our chickens, which I hatched myself. (The chickens, not the bees!) They, in turn, give us honey and eggs. Our geese handle the weeding and protect the chickens from mountain predators when they're free-ranging for bugs. Our German shepherds protect the geese. We can and make everything from scratch, including crackers and tortillas and... well, everything else. We build our own furniture and do our own home and vehicle repairs. I sew -- _not _well, but it's enough to keep us in curtains. When spring comes around, we're hoping to get a start on solar panels to help power the house and barn.

In the wintertime, we leave the wormy apples on the trees for the deer. That doesn't do much of anything to support us, but... it's totally worth the view.










Around here, though, these few things are pretty standard. We're really far behind on all of it compared to our nearest neighbors! But we're trying! 

It's fantastic to read a thread like this and know that home skills aren't being lost. You're a wonderful lot!


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

geniebeanie said:


> Last summer I bought a Breadman,it bakes great bread and only needs flour I use King Arthur Brand,oil,water,Sugar,yeast and salt. The bread is so tasty and no junk they put in store bought bread. I paid about $59.00 plus tax for the bread machine. Already saved what I would spend on bread. I make dough and even make my own hamburger and hotdog rolls. Lately I am experimenting more,adding cinamom,raisins,nuts and dried fruits. It is so good. I also started making my own soda,have the soda stream. It is a aquired taste but not bad with ice. Pennies for a drink,no filling land filles and lugging heavy bottles home.


Earlier this year, I bought an Oster bread machine because my (really) old one was on the fritz. I've made so many breads, pizza dough, and even bagels.  It can also make jam, which intrigues me, but I haven't tried making any yet.

Do you use any recipe books to make your breads? I sometimes use this one, altho the receipe book that came with the machine is actually pretty good:



It's got a TON of recipes, and most of the ones I've tried have come out pretty good. Only a couple of duds - one, because I didn't measure certain ingredients correctly, and another because the ingredient (which I'd never used before) wasn't quite crushed enough to fold well into the dough.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

My dream has always been to retire to a small/sustainable hobby farm (1-10 acres) and I constantly reread The Backyard Homestead and the sequel about raising animals and The Have More Plan. I read The Encyclopedia Of Country Living years ago. I'd love to have chickens and a Dexter cow. I'm always drooling over catalogues of seeds.

I sew, do crafty stuff (love Craftster.com and Etsy.com), knit a little bit, crochet lots and it fascinates me to make stuff from scratch.

My kids call me a hippie. Lol

One day... *sigh*


----------



## journeymama (May 30, 2011)

I make a lot of things on my own because I live in Thailand and these things either aren't available here or are very expensive. I make my own yogurt and kefir, an easy strawberry jam (which I use right away and don't preserve) peanut butter, pesto (from basil I grow) and granola bars. In my garden I grow spinach, lettuce, and basil. I'd love to make my own laundry detergent but need to find borax here. 
It's interesting, I keep adding to the list because I can't afford the store bought things, and each thing just becomes part of my routine. It's not so hard to fit them in, though the ones that are daily (like yogurt or kefir) sometimes catch me off guard right before bed. (I need to make yogurt!)


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Bethany, Yup!! I've also been reading Mother Earth News since junior high school in the 1970s (I'm old, lol), Backwoods and Homesteading Today.

Journeymama, Yup! Isn't it fun?

My new project is trying to knit my own sox.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I made a Donatello Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle baby quilt for my daughter's best friend (who is due ANY DAY).


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, that's just adorable. That'll make for some great pics with the baby in it too.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Another crocheted amigurumi/doll. It is toothless from "how to train a dragon" another gift I could not depart from. I promise I will make another....for bestie. And Kelly's turtle
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


OOHHHHHH My Goodness! Do you have the pattern? LOVE! Great job!!!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My Memorial weekend was spent at a sewing retreat.  I finished 10 pincushions, started 2 others, finished 26 hatpins, started 9 others.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Made these two darlings last night.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

And tonight I added this poor little monkey with his banana problem to my pile of pincushions.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Bethany B. said:


> Trying my hand and Greek yogurt tonight. Can't wait to see how it turns out. It all seems so simple but the temps worry me a little. Never know unless you try I guess.


We like yogurt from low fat milk. My wife started with yogurt maker. It comes with 4 cups to add milk and it come with power cord to keep at the right temp so that bacteria can grow.

She has gotten so good that she threw away the yogurt maker. She boils milk, bring it down to warm then mix with little yogurt and leave overnight in oven if temp is cold. The pot is covered with little towel to keep it warm. It works all the time.

So experiment and you will be there, Bethany.

I am worst cook in the world but I like home made stuff for no other reason but because it is healthy with no additives. If we can all be health consciousness, this world will be full of healthy and happy people.. Thanks for starting the thread.

BTW, I wait for your recipe to ferment tangerines using vodka... It should have great taste like tangerine wine..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Has everyone given up on this thread? I feel funny being the only one to have posted anything made in the last 7 months....


----------

